# OMD-E-M5 settings with moving targets?



## jsm190 (Jun 7, 2014)

I just picked up a Olympus OMD-E-M5 used and am trying to get the hang of it. I realize my D7000 is a better choice if I know I am going to shoot moving targets but what if I only have the Oly. Since there is no AF tracking (that I found yet anyway) what settings do you use?

     The 9fpm continuous sounds impressive but I read it slows to about 4 in AF-c and is still hit and miss. What have you found is the best way to get shots of like a dog running?

     By the way I really like this camera probably because with the IS my photos are much sharper OOC than my 7000. The size is great for family outings and such when I don't want to bring my DSLR system.

     Any other advice since the system is new to me is welcome. Thanks


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 7, 2014)

I have had good results using two methods for action shots. 

Sports in SCN mode.







I have got as many as 7 frames from jump to landing in this mode.  



Single Auto Focus S-AF in shutter priority.


----------



## jsm190 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Ron, I will give those methods a try. I did find the tracking mode today which I will play with but from what I hear it is not a strong point of the camera. Thanks again.


----------

